

Android Trojan records phone calls - eevilspock
http://www.networkworld.com/news/2011/080111-android-trojan.html

======
nickolai
> users can protect themselves by installing antivirus software

McAfee Premium plus. Coming soon to your Microwave.

This really saddens me. No matter how much user education has already been
done, people still get tricked into installing this crap.

------
Dentonez
Developer: News Corp... ;)

------
eevilspock
I remember Microsoft's arguments for adding unfettered VB support from within
Word, Excel and even Outlook email, and web pages in IE that could also access
anything on your system (including your entire address book): flexibility and
freedom for the programmer to do anything.

------
yanw
It's not a Trojan if you have to install it, specially as one has to enable
side-loading to install it. FUD.

~~~
eevilspock
No, a Trojan is something you are tricked into installing that opens the door
of your computer to the attacker, much as the Greeks used the Trojan Horse to
trick the Trojans.

~~~
yanw
Not much of a trick if you had to allow alternative markets and still get
presented with its permissions before installing it.

~~~
eevilspock
First you get the definition of "Trojan" wrong, and now you make a new,
extremely naive claim. Based on your logic, for example, phishing would never
work.

